# information required.



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Any one know of a name for a pocket watch movement that is wound by a circular spiral gear on the mechanism, driven by a spiral bevel gear on the stem. Just gone through pages of terms for watch parts and found nothing. Two movements wound this way have been passed to me by a friend who found them at a car boot, both now working after a clean. Now the search for cases begins. Presumably these quality movements were housed in gold, and lost their homes to the melting pot.


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

Is it a `worm drive` ...?


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

Maybe like this ?

regards enrico


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

ColdZero said:


> Is it a `worm drive` ...?


Not in my way of thinking.



eri231 said:


> Maybe like this ?
> 
> regards enrico


Thanks Enrico, an interesting drive but not the one I'm looking for.


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

this a worm gear patented by a French watchmaker of Paris Lehmann in 1866

regards enrico


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

After going out and buying some old books on Horology I have been able to find several prints of the winding mechanism I was looking for. Appended to each drawing was a description of the working and every one gave it a different name. Looks like my answer is call it what you want, maybe it never had an original patent.


----------

